# Simple sum formula not updating



## Bridget2512 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am using Microsoft Excel 2004 Version 11. Yesterday I started having problems with my simple sum formulas. When I changed a number in a cell that is part of the sum formula, the total did not change. 

I have been using a template which had many links to cells in other spreadsheets so I started a new workbook entirely and still the sum would not recalculate once I changed a figure in one of the cells. I have also checked in my other spreadsheets and none of the sum formulas are updating to represent my changes.
Help!

Could this be a bug in Excel?

Thanks,
Bridget2512


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is some information that may help. http://www.exceluser.com/explore/errors_sums.htm


----------



## nik01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Bridget2512

This is your the most likely cause to the problem.

Open your excel book, in the Top Right Hand corner, click the 'office button', where you would use save, print etc, now at the bottom click the 'Excel Options, button, this opens a new window.
On the left select 'Formulas' now make sure in the 'Calculations Options' section, which should be the top one, that the 'Automatic' button has been selected, and its not on 'Manual'.


----------

